
'NBA 2K' Videogame Publisher Beats Copyright Suit over LeBron James' Tattoos - homarp
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/nba-2k-publisher-beats-copyright-suit-lebron-james-tattoos-1286847
======
gbronner
I think that the line about the artists granting a non exclusive license to
the players was key. Otherwise no tattooed public figure could appear in
movies, shows, newscasts, etc without getting a license from the tattoo artist

